# Help needed!



## Scooby WRX STI (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi iam going to wash and then unseal the under side of my subaru, thinking of using wax oil, but before I do just wanted to ask is there anything better ?? What do u guys recommend ??


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I rate Bilt Hamber stuff heard too many stories about waxoyl but at the end of the day its down to personal preference.

For your needs I've used dynax UC which I think is great stuff and I've got the S50 for when I finally get round to the sills and cavities on the Maestro.

Think UB would be best for your needs though can't comment personally on it but it gets good reviews.


----------



## Scooby WRX STI (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks macca666 ill look in to some bilt hamber!


----------



## jcrease (May 4, 2011)

Just done my car with waxoyl.Couple years ago I applyed it with hand sprayer no sign of real rust . This time used a compressor and suchtz gun.Dont forget to spray into all box sections and sills.
Starting to get a bit cold so if using waxoyl your gonna have to warm it up a bit (stand can in hot water)as its gonna come out the can thick.Can also thin it down a bit with white spirit.


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Waxoyl is old and messy, bilt hammer is the stuff to use the S50 is durable and easy to apply in the aerosol cans. No stickiness, just a candle wax like feel/finish that dirt won't stick to


----------



## Scooby WRX STI (Apr 27, 2014)

Think I'll try out bilt hammer sounds a lot clearer and nicer to use!! Thanks guys!!


----------



## Scooby WRX STI (Apr 27, 2014)

Dose any 1 have any idea how many aerosol cans of bilt hamber it would normally take to do a car?? An where's best to buy it from??


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

I'd be inclined to add some more stone chip on there from 3M or Gravitex too to help protect it. Mine needs some more added to the arches and the underside of the sills and then I'll use the BH stuff to provide the rust protection elsewhere.


----------

